# easy bolt!!!



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

to eleminate a little rage when taking the front grill plastics off......try replacing the two outside front corner plastic snap -in things , with a regular bolt/washer/ and nut. i just rattle canned the bolt heads flat black. i dont know who at Kawi thought those were a good idea,,, but they pissed me off big time


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol.....they actually sell special pliers that are made specifically for those, and they aren't expensive either (my stepdad has some). Makes taking out all those little push-ins a breeze. I had actually thought about going the opposite direction and replacing all my bolts with those to make the plastics faster to remove, I just never got around to buying the pliers or the plastic things.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ agree, Id much rather have those plastic things then screws that seem to be rusted and siezed every single time you go to take plastics off, not to mention the little cup holder plastics the rubber press ins with nuts inside that either spin or nut comes out of it... Gets me annoyed just thinking about it lol. I just use a small screw driver for the plastic buttons, stick it in one side twist, stick in other twist, pull center out and done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Small flat head screw driver is all I use and I can pull them out pretty quick. I dunno why people make a big deal out of them. lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> ^^ agree, Id much rather have those plastic things then screws that seem to be rusted and siezed every single time you go to take plastics off, not to mention the little cup holder plastics the rubber press ins with nuts inside that either spin or nut comes out of it... Gets me annoyed just thinking about it lol. I just use a small screw driver for the plastic buttons, stick it in one side twist, stick in other twist, pull center out and done.


^I did replace all of those with 1/4" stainless bolts and nuts...got tired of that too. And same for the 4 allen head screws that hold the headlights on, I removed the rubber coated nuts and slid on the metal clips like the bolts go through on our fenders....now I dont have to fight those either.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

there i.go thinkn again. hehe . i just always end up mutalating them things. never knew there was a "special" and secrete tool for em. just thought it was the Japanese way of getting us back for some things. hope i.didnt offend anyone . lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i replaced all my black pocket screws with the plastic push in things


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will probably be installing the plastic push-in things on all my bikes. makes it much easier to get into something.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

oh man. i feel stupid. maybe those push in things are the easy bolts according to you all.


----------

